# Stimmverzerrung ?!?



## PI930N (31. Oktober 2001)

Ich suche so ein Proggi mit dem ich meine Stimme verzerren kann...

Also wenn ich in mein headset laber und meine stimme dann irgendwie voll lustig klingt...also nicht nur hoich oder tief...sondern richtig viele verzerrungen....  kennt einer von euch solch ein proggi ?


----------



## PI930N (9. November 2001)

Kommt schon...einer wird solch ein proggi doch sicherlich kennen ?


----------



## RioT (10. November 2001)

*...hmmm*

hi!

also mit wavelab von steinberg kann man seine stimme modifizieren.
hall und chorus hinzufügen und schon klingt´s ein wenig aggressiver.
um deine stimme zu verzerren musst du dir halt noch plug-ins besorgen.

cu RioT


----------



## PI930N (10. November 2001)

dank dir...


----------

